# hps light ??



## bud boy (Jan 18, 2006)

People im quite new to this, by what ive read it looks that hps lights are the ones for mj.  i onli have flouros but i want a hps, i live in england and ppl keep givin me da price for it in $. anyone kno where i can get one from an how much will it cost in £'s . any little help counts peeps  .


----------



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2006)

Here you go dude. A 250W HPS for 68£
http://www.growroomsuk.com/store/comersus_listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=232

Check out this thread for lighting comments from different members.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1380


----------

